# Commonwealth Games results



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Canadians after ranking round (all archers and teams will advance to eliminations) - double 70M

Full results here http://www.archery.org/

MC
7 Fagan 699
11 Scleppe 696
24 Cameron 684
Team is in 5th

WC
1 Jones 698
7 Wallace 686
9 Bouffard-Demers 681
Team is in 1st

MR
3 Lyon 673
5 Duenas 663
22 MacDonald 631
Team is in 4th

WR
10 MacDougall 614
14 Vrakking 598
20 Beaudet 574
Team is in 6th


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice, the WC are doing really well...


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

What about the 3rd and 5th in MR? lol. That is awesome too. And the scores Andrew Fagan and Michael shot in Mens Compound is amazing!! Alana shot awesome too!!! Most of our Canadians have had a very strong ranking round and we should be proud of them all!!! Congrats to all that went! Keep it up going forward!!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats to all competitors!!!

Way to go!!!

:canada:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good luck in the matches! game face now..


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

The good showing continues!

Doris, Jay and Kateri have all advanced to the quarter finals! 

Keep up the good work everyone! 
We are all cheering for you!

Allan


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I hate to sound negative, but I find that a bit disappointing, and I'm sure the team members feel the same. I was expecting more of our archers to advance. Some did shoot very well and just got beaten, but there were some sub-par performances as well.

Big hopes for the team rounds! :canada::canada::canada:




(Go ahead and bash me for that - I sucked as badly as anyone when I was on our teams back in the old days :embarra)


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

There may have been some sub par performances, but not as many as you make it sound. We have 12 archers competing. Start with Mens Recurve. Jay is still shooting. Crispin shot a good first match and a decent 2nd match, but lost to a very strong shooter. Hugh was very ill and chose to go out and try and get better for the team. Nothing really wrong there. Next is Recurve Women. Marie Pier was a dissapointment as I felt she was the strongest going into this. Now before we judge her, was she ill? I don't know. If she is as Ill as Hugh is now, that is a good reason why she never performed like she could have. Kateri has shot very well and we should all be proud. Alana shot alright and lost to somebody seeded higher than her. Nothing wrong there. So far I only see one disappointment, which might be justified later.

Now Compound Women. Doris is shooting lights out amazing. Camille shot well and lost in a shootoff. Oh well, came down to one arrow. Tough break and it happens to everybody. Ashley Wallace shot amazing and got a bad break. I find it hard to beat somebody who is shooting average 58's. Smoked her first match and in the 2nd match got a bad break. Very hard for somebody to beat back to back 58's, but it happened. Very proud of her shooting. Finally Compound Men. Michael Schleppe shot very well. He came across the last World Cup stage winner. Got beat by 1 point on each end. It sucks, what can you do. Scores were good and he should be proud. Andrew Fagan, same thing. Shot very well and had one not so great end (56) but lost to a 60 when he shot a 59. Tough break. Nothing to be disappointed with there. He should be proud. Nathan I thought could have performed better, but I am still proud he stood up and filled the spots of the two archers who dropped out.


I also want to mention that the Commonwealth Games are harder than the Pan Am's. At Pan Am's you really only have Mexico, USA and Canada as the top 3 teams. Here you have England, India, Australia, Malaysia and Canada in Recurve and even more in Compound!! I think the results are fine and some bad breaks happened. We can't be disappointed with our shooters for not being able to shoot 60's every end.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats to our Archers for their performances!!! :canada:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know everyone has been giving their best effort, and please be clear I'm not putting anyone down for their performance. I'm just saying I'm disappointed in the results so far, not in the archers' efforts. No different than if I were a Leafs or Canucks fan and the team put up a good game but got beat.

That being said, all the other teams there faced the same challenges and some came out ahead. England, with the GB team divided up between several countries, has 8 archers still in. Australia has 6. Even Malaysia has the same number remaining as Canada does. 

4 team Golds would more than make up for it... 

I hate the "set" system.......it's OK if you're shooting it, but it's not a fair test of who's the best at any one event.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I completely agree with you on the set system. That is matchplay in general though.

One more point I want to make. First off, Canada has gained huge ground as an Archery Nation compared to a decade ago. Those countries listed like England, Australia, Malaysia, etc all have national funding forArchery. They also have a National Team that trains together. They have now or at one point had a Korean coach, plus they have a coach who can dedicate the time to the archers unlike in Canada. It is not our coaches or our organizations fault. Funding is lacking from a National level. We all know it and talk about it constantly. I think that with a few of our recurve archers getting carded we have all seen their level of competition increase over the years. Those are all top archery countries you named. They are all constantly fighting for a team medal. Canada is getting closer to being in that catagory and I expect to see them there shortly. For our reasources I think the Team Canada we sent has done a great job and I am not disappointed in the very least. If we were ALWAYS contending for Team medals at World Championships and World Cups, I would feel differently.

I understand we will have a difference of opinion, but that is the great feature of these forums.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like the women's teams are both in the final 4 but the men's teams have been eliminated.


----------



## nrcamero (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

Both the girls shot great today and they both moved on (as seen in the results). Hugh shot great considering the state he was in yesterday and unfortunately they had a tough match. As for the mens compound, Mike and Andrew both shot awesome but unfortunately I dropped the ball (shock). Sorry to assist in "lowering expectations" for the team.

The women compounds lay it down again tomorrow I believe. :smile:

Nathan


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Nathan, 

congrats on competing. I think for stepping in on such short notice you have done very well. 
you gave Canada a chance for the team to compete, that is worthy of a thank you.

as for the rest of the teams;
Recurve Men seem to have shot well but just got beat. highest loosing score.
Recurve women Keep up the momentum, relax and have fun shooting for a medal is something to be proud of.
and Comp. Women you rock. you have nothing to worry about, just pound like have been and it will all be ok.

Allan


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Silver for the women's compound team - well done! They shot a great finals with 229 points but England was awesome with 232, 1 point off the world record.


----------



## LetLooseAUS (Jun 15, 2010)

Congratulations to all competitors and countries participating. C-mon Canada, want to see you guys in the top 3!

Aussie Aussie Aussie .. .. ..


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Congrats to our Recurve Women!!!


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Well done Girls!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Now THAT'S a result that's impressive, especially after being ranked last. 

To be able to pull together to win Bronze against some very strong teams is a great accomplishment. Congratulations!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes, I agree Stash!! Awesome result!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

I was talking to Blair M this morning and he was awfully proud of his sister.. 

good job ladies. recurve and compound

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Silver for Doris, good match against the world #1 N. Hunt. 

The English team is kicking butt....


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't usually promote my brother much on here, but I am very PROUD right now!!! He is on fire today!!! Eliminated Larry Godfrey with with a mediocre first 2 sets and then he has shot lights out since!!!! 29, 29 to finish off the Brit, then 29, 28, 29 to take out the world ranked 5th and local favorite in 3 straight sets!!! On to the Finals!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Nothing wrong with promoting your Bro on here....

That's awesome shooting, wishing him lots of 10s in the finals!!!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't think that I was going to beat Blair here...Jay just won Gold:canada::cheers:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh crap....I was looking at the wrong side. i wanted him to win so bad.....

Silver is still something to be very proud!!!


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I've watched some of these people practice and know the great personal efforts they've made to get to this level. And, in some cases, the illnesses that have prevented them from competing in this particular competition (there will be a next time, Alex).

I'm grateful that we, as in Canada, have people that will pull it together and make it happen for our sport.

Team Canada... THANK YOU.


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Congratulations Jay!*

Good to see Jay is back in the game. He is a strong archer and has great potential when he is on. Canada is very proud of you Jay.

Too bad CBC sports does not have coverage of the final. They even screwed up his name this morning on the streaming text saying "James Lyon".


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

My Uncle lives in England and got to watch the Quarter Finals all the way through to the Finals!! I am jealous! Good to see some countries covering it live.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Huge congrats to Jay, Doris and everyone else!


----------

